# 2nd camera body with a twist -



## brought1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey everyone...I think what i'm after is people's real life experience with what I'm about to ask. So, please spare me purchasing a particular camera based on just specs. Only because I've spent the last few days comparing specs and other stuff. So here goes...

I'm looking for a second FF body - going to be used for weddings, seniors, studio, engagements....typical photo-shoots.

I have a 5D MK II with plenty of incredible lenses to go around. 2 40d bodies I purchased back in 2007 that I use for going on vacation and any sports related job ( or where I don't want to burn the 5D shutter). 

So here's what I'm looking at....and then why -

I've been looking on ebay at the Canon 1ds Mark III. It ranges from anywhere from 1,900 to 3,000. I know it's an older camera, however, here's what I like about it. 

It too is a 21 mp camera, which means I will spend less time re-sizing images ( to match my 5D) as the 5D mark II is 21/22. Full Frame, great focusing system, completely weather sealed. 

There are a lot of other awesome things about it, however, I would like people who have/had had/used their perspective as to whether or not it's worth the purchase vs. buying a 6d or even 5d mk III.

I'm only ever going to use it for stills. If I need a video camera, i'll use my 5d mk II or buy a small video camera. It's sole purpose is for stills. 

For the price, I could buy a 6d or 5d MK III, however, I'm not really needing all of the bells and whistles the 5d MK III and 6D have. However, I will be moving to an area that has quite a bit more precipitation and would like a fully sealed camera, but am just not quite sure at the moment. 

I have found 5D MK II's for half of the cost, however, I'm starting to feel what people have said about it's slow focusing and inconsistent autofocus. I've put up with it so far...and actually have gotten used to it...so I wouldn't mind another one.....

Like I mentioned, spare me the "buy a 5d MKII and spend the rest on lenses" bit. I have several L lenses and awesome primes that cover the gaumet of what I shoot. I'm just after a camera body. The 1dx is out of the question, but everything else is on the table. 

I almost always get great responses, so I thought I would come here first before any other thread.

Thanks.

Jendrick


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 5, 2013)

I just cannot recommend the 1DS3. Its not cheap, Its not newer, Its IQ is too similiar to 5D's, Its slower, and well It was the pinnacle of its day. It is tough as nails being a 1D. I can recommend the 5D3 as being a worthy replacment of the 1Ds3.

If I we're you, Save the Dough for the 1Dx. It will allow you to photograph things that aren't possible on lower end bodies. Then, no overlap of capabilities of camera bodies.


----------



## JerryKnight (Feb 5, 2013)

I just got through saying in another thread that you can only compare specs. There are no inherent artistic qualities in camera bodies that are comparable. It's entirely too subjective to mean anything to anyone but yourself. Your only options are to base your decision entirely on specs or _Buy All The Things!_ and compare them yourself. Even if someone who has owned all of these cameras gives you their artistic opinion, it's just their opinion and others might feel something else.

And whatever you do, don't compare images unless they're straight-out-of-camera. Any editing apart from cropping makes it nearly impossible to tell which camera is better for you. You'd be basing everything on someone's photo editing abilities.

Buy a 6D or 5D3, not because of the "bells and whistles" but because they have modern, state-of-the-art sensors. Canon isn't really just fluffing around, putting lipstick on old technology. They're allowing more possibilities in terms of low-light quality, high-ISO noise, etc. (Ha! Listen to me - I sound like a TV commercial.)

My personal, inexperienced (never owned a 1D-series) opinion is that 1D's are overkill for portraiture. The 1Ds line used to have an edge in image quality, but I don't think that's the case any more. They're mostly sports cameras now. Sure the 1Dx is phenomenal, but if you ask me, without it's bells & whistles (top-notch AF and crazy FPS that would send any bride running) it's not a huge difference from the 5D3 or 6D. Of course, again, no experience with 1D's, but on paper, the 5D3 has roughly the same sensor, if not slightly better. To use a 1Dx for portraiture would be like driving to work in a Lamborghini.

I'm laughing to myself imagining a quiet ceremony in a beautiful church erupting in 1Dx machine-gun fire. I know, it has a silent shutter mode like the 5D3 and 6D, but it's still a funny thought...


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 5, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I can recommend the 5D3 as being a worthy replacment of the 1Ds3.



I recently did just that... the 5D3 is the second body in my line up and replaced the 1Ds3. The weather sealing on 5D3 is plenty for my needs, but your needs may differ, and 1 series do offer better sealing. If you are a fan of the 1 Series grip, 5D3 would feel a tad small...but I have never cared for integrated grips, so it's a plus.


----------



## robbymack (Feb 5, 2013)

For the price I'd probably get a 5diii over the 1dsiii. You say you don't need the bells and whistles of the 5diii but I think since price may be close I'd rather have them and not need them.


----------



## brought1 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think you guys are right. I was so at awe with the price being closer to 2000 then the 6000 dollar price it came out with in 2007. Plus you're right again, I do want newer sensor technology in my camera especially if I'm dropping almost 3000 dollars on it.

My 5d Mk ii has a battery grip practically glued onto it at all times so the bulk of the weight should be very similar to the 1 D series. maybe I'll just stick with another 5 D Mark 2 and purchase another couple of L lenses to go along. 

I don't care for the 6D however I wish the 5 D Mark 3 had the wifi built into it like the 6d does. 

Thanks for knocking some sense into me as I was getting ready to make the purchase of the 1ds Mark 3. and although I respect the specs on the cameras I would prefer to have someone's first hand account of how the actual camera feels then just reading about it. I have found several threads where people have compared the 1ds Mark 3 to the 5 D 3 and say there's very little real world difference. 

and because of the little difference they kept and preferred there 1 Ds over the 5dmk III.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 5, 2013)

.
I'm not a 6D fan either, but it seems with the work you do that wifi stuff will become increasingly important and useful. Just a thought.

If I were looking for a camera to do the professional work you mention, the 5D3 is the blatantly obvious choice.


----------



## JoeDavid (Feb 5, 2013)

I never owned a 1Ds3 but I did upgrade my 1DM4 to a 1DX. I also have a 5DM3 (replaced an older 5DM2) as a second body thinking that I'd use it when traveling lite. Not so, if the 5DM3 will do the job, that is the camera I use most of the time. You may not want bells and whistles but the silent 3FPS shooting mode is worth a look. It is just slow enough that you can leave it in that mode when shooting single shots and just fast enough to capture changing facial expressions at a wedding without driving everyone insane with the noise of something like a 1D body. The 1D X has the standard silent single shoot mode from its predecessors; not the 3FPS version...


----------



## Area256 (Feb 5, 2013)

I love my 6D for the quality of the images I get off the sensor, and the WiFi function is really useful at times. However if you are moving to a rainy place, I'd recommend the 5D3 or a 1 series camera. The sealing on the 6D is alright, and I've used it in light rain and ocean spray with no problems. However anything more than that and I'd be putting it away, the sealing is too limited for prolonged water exposure.


----------



## Kuja (Feb 5, 2013)

Check this:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12797.0


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 6, 2013)

1d mk4? 1d size, 1d focus, 1d sealing, smaller crop, but would play well either in formal or outdoor areas. It would play well with both sides, the 40d and the 5d2.


----------



## TAF (Feb 6, 2013)

brought1 said:


> I have found several threads where people have compared the 1ds Mark 3 to the 5 D 3 and say there's very little real world difference.



There is one HUGE difference between the 1Ds and the 5D3.

The 5D3 has a warranty. The 1Ds doesn't.

Do you really want to put your money into a 3-5 year old piece of equipment that might very well die at any moment, or a piece of equipment that if it does die will be fixed for free?

Especially since the newer one will in reality be better (especially at high ISO's). There actually is a difference, it's just perhaps not quite enough for some people to upgrade (which I don't agree with, but then, I use 12800 ISO all the time).


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Feb 6, 2013)

JerryKnight said:


> I just got through saying in another thread that you can only compare specs. There are no inherent artistic qualities in camera bodies that are comparable. It's entirely too subjective to mean anything to anyone but yourself. Your only options are to base your decision entirely on specs or _Buy All The Things!_ and compare them yourself.




Me thinks renting is a wiser option than buying all...

Renting is a great option, give it a good and honest test, if you like it then buy!


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 6, 2013)

I say if you can get a good condition 1Ds3 for around $2K its a good choice but if its going to be closer to $3k I would definately take the 5Dmk3 over it


----------



## GAlbrecht (Feb 6, 2013)

Would be a big change but, why not sell the 5d ii and the two 40d's, and get two 5d iii's. The mark 3's would be better for the weddings and the sports with its autofocus and frame rate. And then you have the convenience of using two identical bodies, same button layout, ergonomics, and probably a more consistent image output.


----------



## brought1 (Feb 6, 2013)

GAlbrecht said:


> Would be a big change but, why not sell the 5d ii and the two 40d's, and get two 5d iii's. The mark 3's would be better for the weddings and the sports with its autofocus and frame rate. And then you have the convenience of using two identical bodies, same button layout, ergonomics, and probably a more consistent image output.




Here's my issue with the 40d's - I have two of them, purchased back in 2007 and 2008. Well, right now, resale value on ebay and the going rate on craigslist in my area is around 150-200 just for the body only. The 40d is still a great camera and I would hate to sale it for mere pennies on the dollar. I would rather save it for my two sons, so when they get older, they have something to mess around with. 

Right now, I did post on CL in my area for a 40d, 28-135 is, sigma 17-70, 2 battieries, 6 different filters for 650. Let's see if it sells. 

And earlier, someone mentioned that if I could find a 1ds mkiii for closer to 2000, that might be a better option than buying the 5d mk iii. That's what I was thinking. If I had to drop 3000 + for a 1ds mk iii....I don't know that I would go that route. Plus the warranty!!! I don't think I'll find a warranty with the 1ds where I could easily get one for the 5d mk iii. 

Good comments everyone! I really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 7, 2013)

brought1 said:


> GAlbrecht said:
> 
> 
> > Would be a big change but, why not sell the 5d ii and the two 40d's, and get two 5d iii's. The mark 3's would be better for the weddings and the sports with its autofocus and frame rate. And then you have the convenience of using two identical bodies, same button layout, ergonomics, and probably a more consistent image output.
> ...



good point on the 40ds you could also keep em for shooting timelapse if you are into that sort of thing


----------

